
Ask HN: Interested in live code+design of 3 apps in 3 months? - niftylettuce
https://twitter.com/niftylettuce/status/754853376970686464
======
niftylettuce
I would be designing and developing the apps using React Native, React, Node,
Glazed.io, MongoDB, Mongoose, Android/iOS simulators, adhering to
[https://github.com/niftylettuce/rapid-mvp-
standards](https://github.com/niftylettuce/rapid-mvp-standards) and the
thoughts shared at [http://glazed.io](http://glazed.io).

------
kilimchoi
Yes

